# Whadaya know about Blackberry's?



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

My daughter says my phone is uncool.

Even my employees laugh at my outdated big clunky cell phone.

Am looking at the new Blackberry Tour, or even a Bold.

Who knows what about them?

Do you like them?

Pro and cons?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh yeah.....must have accessories?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Love it. Great tool to have.

I have the 8350i for Nextel. I need the direct connect.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I know that some of them allow you to edit word and excel docs. Figure I could use my universal quote sheet, fill in the names and numbers and email it to them on site. Or buy a Bluetooth enabled printer and whamo! Quick estimate.

You do anything like that?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> I know that some of them allow you to edit word and excel docs. Figure I could use my universal quote sheet, fill in the names and numbers and email it to them on site. Or buy a Bluetooth enabled printer and whamo! Quick estimate.
> 
> You do anything like that?


No. Too much work. I use Quickbooks and the program is too large for a BB.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Love it. Great tool to have.
> 
> I have the 8350i for Nextel. I need the direct connect.


Got the same phone, Nextel is king in the construction world here. 

bb
Great phone to receive and send your emails out no matter where you are, I even receive all my fax's that way. make sure you get the data subscription. When they 1st came out, got a bill for 500 buck just with my phone, I got it credited back but that would of suck to pay. I have had the apps for excel, word, waist of time. 
get it man!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Plus Gabe hides in the toilet from his wife with it so he can post here 24/7:jester:​


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

oh ya, been here 24/7 you, got that dude. wooo hoooo


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

AH HA! No denial of hiding in the toilet from your wife with it!!!!! HA!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Nope she's in here with me and I'm wearing my birthday suit arty: and I bet you an't got a smile on your face like i do.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Heck with the no thanks button, need a "TMI" button!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

LOL...wherever you two show up, the thread is sure to go down in a spiral.

What about a case to protect a Blackberry? Something really tough?

The reason I have a dinosaur phone is that they get destroyed. Scratched, painted, washed, even ran one over.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Don't discount the iphone with google docs.
Other than the usual T-Sheets and other apps I mentioned before,
we use Google Spreadsheet to view (and edit) work orders,
notes for quick take-off or job notes
Painters can see where any budget is at any time and adjust,
they can also check their "Fixed Comp" and "Bonus Bank" at anytime.
There is so much we do, there is no way a Blackberry could come close.

Had the same phones since they first came out, no protective case.
Mine has some scratches, sure. But it left it on the roof of the car couple times
and had do drive back and get it before somebody ran it over.


----------



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

I used to have the BB Curve, but just switched to the Motorola Droid. Both are decent phones. The Droid has a lot more bells and whistles and is a little easier to integrate with anything that involves Google (it runs the Android OS, which was made by Google). There are a ton of apps that are useful for biz. BB is good, but the Droid is the best phone out there besides the iphone.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> LOL...wherever you two show up, the thread is sure to go down in a spiral.
> 
> What about a case to protect a Blackberry? Something really tough?
> 
> The reason I have a dinosaur phone is that they get destroyed. Scratched, painted, washed, even ran one over.


http://www.otterbox.com/blackberry-cases/blackberry-curve/blackberry-curve-8350i-cases/

Otter box is the only way to go. It is a bit bulky but you get used to it. You can run it over with your truck and your phone will be fine.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I am looking into a BB. Tmobile doesn't have the Iphone so it is what ever they offer.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't know the exact bb models, but I would stay away from one of the latest ones that has the 'click' screen. People accidentally hang up on those all the time. 

Through work my wife has had a bb for about 7 years now. I would guess 90% of my friends use them. They are a great tool, their greatest downfall it seems believe it or not is they not a great phone. Everyone complains that they don't 'sound' great when talking. (duh - their a phone)

I am a Mac user and would go with the iphone if I was in the market, but thats because I love tech gadgets and they just so darn sexy.

I hear you on being mocked though. My phone was the cheapest thing I could find and its so beat up, cracked, scratched etc....but the darn thing won't die.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> LOL...wherever you two show up, the thread is sure to go down in a spiral.
> 
> What about a case to protect a Blackberry? Something really tough?
> 
> The reason I have a dinosaur phone is that they get destroyed. Scratched, painted, washed, even ran one over.


Sorr BB, your right! I need to stop replying to post like this. 


NEPS.US said:


> Plus Gabe hides in the toilet from his wife with it so he can post here 24/7:jester:​


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> http://www.otterbox.com/blackberry-cases/blackberry-curve/blackberry-curve-8350i-cases/
> 
> Otter box is the only way to go. It is a bit bulky but you get used to it. You can run it over with your truck and your phone will be fine.


I can vouch for the otter box. I have a BB Bold in one for about a year now. I'm in the field every day, and it looks as good as the day I bought it!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Another thing about these cells. At least for the BB on Tmobile.. you have to purchase a $25/mon data plan from them.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> http://www.otterbox.com/blackberry-cases/blackberry-curve/blackberry-curve-8350i-cases/
> 
> Otter box is the only way to go. It is a bit bulky but you get used to it. You can run it over with your truck and your phone will be fine.


I don't have a BB but I can vouch for the otterbox as well for other devices. They also stand behind their product. The warranty does not cover the clip on my ipod otterbox but when I contacted them they sent me 2 replacement clips for free.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

+1 on the BB and otterbox. Bullet proof.


----------

